# How to open the fridge?



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just taught Smokey how to close cabinets and drawers. He is a German Shepherd/husky and is 14 1/2 years old. I want to teach him to open the frigde next. I think this might prove to be a little hard he does not really and hase never played with toys or been mouthy to grab anything with his mouth. I was wondering how I could teach him that. I can to him to play with me somtimes and grab on things, but he normally lets go after I pull a little, but sometimes he will hold on while I pull a little. Will it be impossible to teach him this? Where should I start?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Is he a service dog? 

Do you really want to teach him that? I was just reading a woman's rant over on facebook whose dog knows how to open the fridge and help himself to goodies...LOL.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

No he is not. I know he is a good boy and wouldn't take anything out of the fridge. I can leave food on the floor and he wouldnt touch it. I think it would be fun to teach him this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are very brave! No way would I teach Jax to open the fridge. She'd open it, clean it out, invite friends over and have a party!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I know Jax..SAME HERE!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And greet me with a big "aren't you proud of me" grin on her face when I came through the door


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Lol that is funny!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Start by praise/click & treat for a tug on a towel. A specific towel you picked out. Hold it, get him to tug, treat. Use a command, maybe "tug." Start waiting til he tugs harder to treat. When he gets that down, tie that towel to the fridge handle and give the command. I am not sure if he'll tug hard enough to open it, but that's how I'd train it.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't use a clicker he is scared of it, but I gave it a try playing with him and giving in treats anytime he even touched it. He is now constantly grabing the rope with his mouth. No pulling yet, but we will be wonking on what he just did for awhile, but I think that is great progress for only 5 minutes. I think we are well on our way.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You don't have to use a clicker. You can use Yes! as a marker.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd do it similar to what Shawn described, but I'd teach a back up command too. If you can get him to grab the towel and back up, he'll be able to open the door. If he's afraid of the clicker, use a verbal marker ("yes!") instead.

We taught Cassidy to open the door from the garage to the house and let herself in. That door doesn't latch unless you pull it shut hard, so most of the time she could push it open to let herself out when she was in the house, but it took awhile to teach her that when she was out there pushing didn't work to open the door. She was a tennis ball nut, so we got a tennis ball on a rope and tied it to the doorknob. 

Getting her to grab the ball was easy, but it took a little longer to show her that if she grabbed it and yanked hard the door would open and she could come inside. We'd worked on it with her a couple of times, and then one day I was at work and my husband was at home in the office, which is right near the garage door. Cassidy had let herself out and then suddenly she was back inside - she'd done it all by herself and she was SO proud!!!! He called me and told me about it and said that after that first time she let herself in and out several times in a row, lol!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Awe that is so cute!!!! I bet she was super proud to! That makes me smile. 

I took a short video of us training.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

That's awesome! I agree, a marker word can work fine. Or you can try an iClicker which has a very soft click.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

He has now been grabbing the towel on the fridge. Just grabed it with his mouth. I think we may have some troubles getting him to pull on it though.


----------

